# Mitre bench finish



## OxonTurner (30 Jan 2020)

Hi
Just made my mitre bench using beech ply for the tops, what finish would people recommend to put on it? Not after staining just protection which allows wood to slide and protect the surface a bit.

Thanks 
Graham


----------



## Lons (30 Jan 2020)

I treat my beech workbench top with an occasional wipe of linseed oil which does the job nicely for me.


----------

